
Sweden prepares for possible tighter coronavirus measures as deaths rise - JeanMarcS
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2020/apr/05/sweden-prepares-to-tighten-coronavirus-measures-as-death-toll-climbs
======
klingonopera
This is a headline we're gonna repeat as long as Sweden stays on their course,
no? Because it's then perpetually always true.

It's laughably juvenile, like countries exerting peer pressure as if they're
in kindergarten.

